# Weihnachtsfilm



## KILLERKRALLE004 (1. Januar 2014)

Kennt jemand einen guten Weihnachtsfilm?


----------



## Metalic (1. Januar 2014)

Die Geister die ich rief


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

Kultfilm ist Schöne Bescherung ( Christmas Vacation ) und 2 Weihnachtsmänner. Ansonsten gibt es hier eine Liste da hier das Genre fehlt


----------



## Dartwurst (1. Januar 2014)

Der Klassiker, den ich kenne: "Ist das Leben nicht schön". Noch in schwarz-weiss.


----------



## Frumpel (1. Januar 2014)

Kevin allein zu Haus

http://www.amazon.de/Kevin-allein-Haus-Sammler-Edition-DVDs/dp/B0001ZWYOO/ref=pd_cp_d_1


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (1. Januar 2014)

Frumpel schrieb:


> Kevin allein zu Haus
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Kevin-allein-Haus-Sammler-Edition-DVDs/dp/B0001ZWYOO/ref=pd_cp_d_1



Den kenne ich schon?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2014)

Tödliche Weihnachten (1996) - IMDb


----------



## Frumpel (1. Januar 2014)

KILLERKRALLE004 schrieb:


> Den kenne ich schon?


 
Alle 4 Teile?


----------



## troppa (1. Januar 2014)

Stirb Langsam 1+2


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (1. Januar 2014)

troppa schrieb:


> Stirb Langsam 1+2



Ist das ein Weihnachtsfilm?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kultfilm ist Schöne Bescherung ( Christmas Vacation ) und 2 Weihnachtsmänner. Ansonsten gibt es hier eine Liste da hier das Genre fehlt


 
Den gucken wir jedes Jahr, genialer Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

Dieses Jahr nicht gesehen, ich muss mal die 15 Kisten durchwühlen wo die DVD drin ist. Ist eh mal nötig um die DVDs mit den Blu Rays abzugleichen


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (14. August 2014)

Auf Imdb gibt es fast alle Filme mit Bewertung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2014)

KILLERKRALLE004 schrieb:


> Auf Imdb gibt es fast alle Filme mit Bewertung.


 Ich weiß.Hast du die Seite etwa jetzt erst entdeckt


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (14. August 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich weiß.Hast du die Seite etwa jetzt erst entdeckt


Naja ich habe die Seite schon etwas länger entdeckt


----------



## micsterni14 (15. August 2014)

Also Stirb langsam 2 spielt dich zu Weihnachten?^^


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (15. August 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Also Stirb langsam 2 spielt dich zu Weihnachten?^^



Was meinst du?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

Gremlins, Wir sind keine Engel


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Tödliche Weihnachten?!


----------

